# Who Has Pics of there new 2008 Ford



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

I know someone here has any pics of there new 2008 super duty I would like you to post them hear, because my buddy does not believe me that they are out on the market yet. If anyone has any pics so that I can show him and shut him up that would be great.:salute:  :salute:


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

There are a few listed on ebay listed under 2008 Ford F250 or 350


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

I saw a 2008 F-350 PSD Dually on a car carrier the other day in my town.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

seen a new cc dulley today at the truck stop, he claimed it had 350hp (didn't ask what the torque was) i heard there we lots of them driving around in texas, mostly special ordered without carpet flooring


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The City of Holland Fire has a new 08 f350 crew cab. It is there rescue truck. Thing looks amazing with all the lights and stuff going.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The City of Holland Fire has a new 08 f350 crew cab. It is there rescue truck. Thing looks amazing with all the lights and stuff going. Sorry I don't have any pics though. I can try to get some of it if i have time. No promises though because we are already a month behind becasue of this sh!tty weather we are getting.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

a friends dad drove out to Woodhouse ford in blair NE. this weekend to get theirs (saved $6493.00) over local dealer. 

the local dealer has had a red standard cab on the lot for 6 weeks...finally sold it last wednesday. 

saw a crew-cab longbed diesel fully outfitted with tool boxes, light bar, headache rack, etc... for the Iowa DNR (already had the box-side crunched up) that was over 3 weeks ago. 

They are out and getting mixed reviews.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

UglyTruck;389579 said:


> a friends dad drove out to Woodhouse ford in blair NE. this weekend to get theirs (saved $6493.00) over local dealer.
> 
> the local dealer has had a red standard cab on the lot for 6 weeks...finally sold it last wednesday.
> 
> ...


i've heard that place is amazing...dad has bought 1 or 2 trucks up there


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I saw one at a local dealership weeks ago. It was a BIG truck! (08 F350) I almost wanted to trade my 06 in right there! Its been sitting there for about 4-6 weeks now. It only stickered 250.00 more than my 06.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw an '08 F450 at my dealer last night. All i can say is wow! Next time I'm there I'll bring my camera. It sitckered at I think $54K fully loaded with every option which compared to an F-350 just like it in't that bad.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

they are all over the place, few recalls on them too my pops just ordered one, heres the best recall they shoot flames
http://www.autoblog.com/2007/03/27/video-ford-super-duty-diesel-throwing-flames/


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JeepCreepn01;389691 said:


> they are all over the place, few recalls on them too my pops just ordered one, heres the best recall they shoot flames
> http://www.autoblog.com/2007/03/27/video-ford-super-duty-diesel-throwing-flames/


That sure don't sound or look right!! lol

What the hell is that knocking sound? It's horrible!!


----------



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

*Here it is on Ebay*


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Sharpshooter77;389557 said:


> I know someone here has any pics of there new 2008 super duty I would like you to post them hear, because my buddy does not believe me that they are out on the market yet. If anyone has any pics so that I can show him and shut him up that would be great.:salute:  :salute:


Many dealerships in MA have atleast one 2008 on their lot if not 2 or 3 by now. Tell your buddy to take a ride and see for himself....


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's a '08 F-450 Lariat at the dealer in town....there aint no way i'm taking it at $61,000


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;389693 said:


> That sure don't sound or look right!! lol
> 
> What the hell is that knocking sound? It's horrible!!


That knocking sound is some seriously messed up injectors


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

The company I work for just bought 30 of them. Yes 30, but they can't even give me a raise:realmad:


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

My dad got his 08 2 weeks ago. No pics tho, he's too far away. I've seen quite a few on the roads around home too.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Ugly*

i think they are the ugliest ford yet. I liked to 99-07s but those are just nasty. Not that i can say much about the new chevys either...looks like the next one is a GMC only decent truck on the road now


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

none in my town yet...i don't think anyone can afford one untill they see what the crops are going to make.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

My ford dealer got 2 in the last week so i picked up my buddy and drove him there and show him the trucks and we talked to the deal. One was an F-450, four door, 4x4, and it was LOADED I think the sticker price was 60,000 or 65,000 The Other was a stock F-350 with a gasser, just a plain Jane truck I dont remember the price. But Any way I got my buddy to shut up and he kept asking why are the 08s out so early in 07, and the dealer said I DON'T KNOW. I just laughed a little and had to go home and rest my heart because it was broken when I left with out one of those 08s.:waving:  :salute:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

will have pics in 5-7 weeks when my truck comes in. got a 250 thats a 6 speed prsport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I swung by my dealer on my way home fom a little vacation and snapped some pics while I was there.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's the second one. Nice trucks, but a lot of $$$$. They had sold the F450.:crying:


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry Ford guys but that truck is Fugly!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's growing on me, slowly.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

FTO in any of your visits to the dealer have you talked with service to see how they are standing up?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Stark_Enterprises;390897 said:


> Sorry Ford guys but that truck is Fugly!


I have to agree, that is one ugly front end on that truck, looks just as bad as the new Chevy's and Dodge trucks IMO.


----------



## Tony Clifton (Nov 26, 2006)

Dent82;389895 said:


> The company I work for just bought 30 of them. Yes 30, but they can't even give me a raise:realmad:


At least you guys have decent trucks to ride around in.
Who do you work for?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Big Dog D;390901 said:


> FTO in any of your visits to the dealer have you talked with service to see how they are standing up?


I havn't really talked to a lot of people about the '08s, but they were having some problems with flames shooting out the tailpipe and stuff like that lol!xysport I'm not really looking at the '08s because I would like what I see, buy one, and get myself deeper in the hole.:crying:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My school distric (d200) just got a f350 C&C that has the gas motor. They put a cargo box on it and use it to move food between the differnt schools in town. They have the work front end and its super ugly and sounds funny.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

So far the trucks around Southern Ontario are holding up well, according to service managers at 4 different dealerships. I did, however, see one truck with a totally charred tail pipe....and they were using it as a demo, thinking no one would catch on  My father and I test drove an F-450...rides 5X better than any previous f-250 or 350. Super quiet, even with the diesel and the 4.88 rear end. needless to say, my dad will be placing an order as soon as he knows what he wants.

-Mike


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Big Dog D;390901 said:


> FTO in any of your visits to the dealer have you talked with service to see how they are standing up?


Saw one on the hook in MAine this past weekend.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I know a couple of guys who have them, one with over 7k on it already and it has been pulling a loaded trailer about 5 days a week...No problems reported yet....I have heard that the new cummins are mushrooming pistons though..could just be a rumor...And the new chevy HD's are ugly, and have the dumbest tailpipe design ever!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw a '08 F450 broken down towing a decent 5th wheel travel trailer this weekend. The hood was up with two tow truck drivers working on it.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

*08 ford*

the flame thrower is when the DPF-diesel particulate filter burns off its contents when it is full. ya that flame thing is not suspose to happen. the knocking well uhh ya


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*the new o8 superduty*

i think chevy and dogde copy fords looks the new 08 are cool looking better than a chevy or gmc


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

TEX;392196 said:


> the flame thrower is when the DPF-diesel particulate filter burns off its contents when it is full. ya that flame thing is not suspose to happen. the knocking well uhh ya


Yep, I saw that on another web site about 3 months ago.
Flames were coming out of the tail pipe.

Needs a bumper sticker---stand back or we'll bbq your butt.....LOL


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

Sharpshooter77;389557 said:


> I know someone here has any pics of there new 2008 super duty I would like you to post them hear, because my buddy does not believe me that they are out on the market yet. If anyone has any pics so that I can show him and shut him up that would be great.:salute:  :salute:


i just bought 2008 ford f450 dually,click on any ford dealership web site,


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ford recall----------------oops.



SAFETY RECALL 
07S49 DEMONSTRATION/DELIVERY HOLD: 
Certain 2008 F-250/350/450/550 Vehicles Equipped with a 6.4L Diesel Engine - Powertrain Control Module Recalibration


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

unit28;392429 said:


> Yep, I saw that on another web site about 3 months ago.
> Flames were coming out of the tail pipe.
> 
> Needs a bumper sticker---stand back or we'll bbq your butt.....LOL


LOL thats pretty funny but a good thing for tail gaters


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Butt Ugly made me switch!*

I'm sorry but the 08 Ford Super Poopers are just to F ugly for my likes! I couldn't see myself driving something that bad looking.

Between the Power Joke and the new grille, I just couldn't take it anymore and bought this one:


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Nascar24;394216 said:


> I'm sorry but the 08 Ford Super Poopers are just to F ugly for my likes! I couldn't see myself driving something that bad looking.
> 
> Between the Power Joke and the new grille, I just couldn't take it anymore and bought this one:


Anybody here remember when Dodge first made the change to the current body style in the late 90's????? They were the epitomy of F ugly in the truck world.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

I like the dodge better than the ford I just wish they would come out with a nicer interior


----------

